# 1994 Altima - need help removing heater/AC controls



## jwicker (Mar 10, 2010)

For the life of me, I can't seem to find (on here or Google or the FSM) detailed instructions on how to pull apart the dash and console to get to the heater and A/C controls.
My Mom's 94 Altima has an intermittent A/C issue and I think I have narrowed it down to the A/C controls on the dash.

I know we had to remove part of the center console near the shifter for a radio swap, but the heater controls are in a different area.

Suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

jon


----------

